# JD 4450 hard start



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

My tractor sometimes cranks right up and other times it acts like fuel starved. You know like you ran out of diesel and filled the tank and didn't prime.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

If your fuel tank is lower than the engine, maybe the fuel line is getting porous and letting fuel drain back to the tank? Just had that issue on an other JD machine, changing the fuel lines solved my problem.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

pettibone said:


> If your fuel tank is lower than the engine, maybe the fuel line is getting porous and letting fuel drain back to the tank? Just had that issue on an other JD machine, changing the fuel lines solved my problem.


If this machine was a decade newer that might be an option. This tractor has metal lines connected with rubber boots. Not the braided lines of the mid 90's. I'm waiting for txjim to chime in. OP left a lot to be desired in not telling us what he has done if anything. Some options, dirt plugging lines, plugged fuel filters, shut off sticking, lifter pump. Need just a bit more info.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Does fuel level in tank affect starting time required? My 1st guess is faulty fuel check valve at fuel filter inlet. What is your tractors engine serial #? I didn't locate check valve on tractor in lower engine serial # range but a check valve could be added if not present. I've also witnessed worn lift pump cause slow starting.

The metal fuel supply line has been known to have rust damage causing hole allowing air to enter fuel line. I've witnessed this happen with little to no fuel leakage


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Does this tractor have an electric fuel pump? If so he could try just turning the key on for a few seconds, before cranking. Secondly, does the non-start issue seem worse the longer the tractor is sitting?

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

4450 came from factory with manual lift pump mounted on inj pump. I've never seen an electric lift pump mounted on these model tractors but I'll agree that there's a 1st time for everything.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> Does fuel level in tank affect starting time required? My 1st guess is faulty fuel check valve at fuel filter inlet. What is your tractors engine serial #? I didn't locate check valve on tractor in lower engine serial # range but a check valve could be added if not present. I've also witnessed worn lift pump cause slow starting.
> 
> The metal fuel supply line has been known to have rust damage causing hole allowing air to enter fuel line. I've witnessed this happen with little to no fuel leakage


Ser No RG6466T330985 Maybe right now I could go out and it fires right up. It has to be getting air in the lines somewhere &#8230; so check valve could me the issue especially if the tank is low. Don't want to have to turn off the fuel valve off every time like we use to do on those old Ford 8n and 9n's.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I guess turning off the fuel at the pump would be one way to see if the fuel leaks out of the line, it would still leak if there was a hole between shutoff and tank. A guy I know has a 4440, I think it is, had same type of trouble. He ended up changing IP and found a bunch of rust in the tank. Also the Machine I said had a similar problem had hydraulic lines for fuel lines and still leaked


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I didn't see a check valve on fuel system for your tractors engine serial #. I'd suggest turning fuel off when engine isn't running for extended period of time as a test


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

gradyjohn said:


> . Don't want to have to turn off the fuel valve off every time like we use to do on those old Ford 8n and 9n's.


Electric fuel shut-off would make it easy to have it turned off/on, but............................................... could be a future headache, too.

Larry


----------



## hay slayer (Dec 29, 2020)

does it shut off instantly or slowly die? definite sign of air in fuel if it keeps trying for a few seconds. my guess is leak between inj. pump and tank. check all lines, clamps , filters, and water separator. sooner or later not only won't start turns to won't run. like everyone is saying steel lines can leak.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’d check delivery valve in the injection pump. If it’s getting weak some times it’ll pop off and sometimes could crank for 30 seconds


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Electric fuel shut-off would make it easy to have it turned off/on, but............................................... could be a future headache, too.
> 
> Larry


IMHO electric fuel shut off wouldn't cure fuel bleed back from filter to tank especially if supply line is at fault.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

stack em up said:


> I'd check delivery valve in the injection pump. If it's getting weak some times it'll pop off and sometimes could crank for 30 seconds


Are you aware 4450 has a Robert Bosch piston type inj pump? I'm not very knowledgeable about this type pump but I think it doesn't have a delivery valve,


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Are you aware 4450 has a Robert Bosch piston type inj pump? I'm not very knowledgeable about this type pump but I think it doesn't have a delivery valve,


I was thinking it was a rotary, sorry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

stack em up said:


> I was thinking it was a rotary, sorry


No apology required. I guessed you probably thought it was possible it would have a rotary IP.

Due to my having owned a 4255 with similar IP since '93 & prior JD dealer employment I had a large advantage over you & a lot of other members.

Your mention of faulty fuel delivery valve is very valid on engines with rotary IP


----------

